
SYNQ: Upload, Store, Transcode and Deliver Videos with Simple API Calls - indescions_2017
https://www.synq.fm/
======
ericcholis
Slightly unrelated, but is there a service that offers RTMP streaming,
transcoding and automatic uploads to platforms like Youtube? I know Ustream
offers this as a feature for their main streaming offering.

------
jchw
Cool, but I'm curious: how does this compare with other solutions out there
like Wistia and Video Cloud? I've only had experience with Wistia before, but
this offering does sound somewhat similar.

~~~
halvardos
Looks to be a lot more developer focused at first glance.

------
chrisweekly
This looks like a decent offering at 1st glance. Haven't done any price
comparisons but it seems reasonable, esp at the entry level.

